
Vim.dev is redirected to Emacs website - farslan
https://vim.dev
======
fka
An Emacs user bought the vim.dev domain and mistakenly forwarded to the Emacs
website while trying to press some key combination using a CAPS LOCK to CTRL
mapped keyboard.

~~~
badloginagain
Its 2019, You have to map ESC to CAPS now. #MacBookProProblems

------
dbecker
spaces.dev is still available, in case someone wants to buy it and redirect to
something like tabs.com

~~~
maddyboo
Someone should register both spaces.dev and tabs.dev, then set them each up to
redirect to the other, but only if the HTTP referer is not from the opposing
site, to prevent infinite redirects. Then, the only way to access spaces.dev
is to navigate to tabs.dev, and vice-versa.

~~~
syrrim
Wouldn't work for people with referers disabled. I wonder if browsers have a
max redirect count to prevent looping like this?

~~~
majewsky
Yes they have. In Firefox, look for network.http.redirect-limit in
about:config.

------
jxub
And the never-ending Editor War goes on

~~~
jasonjayr
Player 3 has entered the game: VSCode

~~~
leemailll
Wait, that used to be textmate

~~~
delian66
No, it was Sublime Text. Textmate was never cross-platform.

------
aboutruby
Should redirect to this:
[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Evil](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Evil)

And emacs.dev to:
[https://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=300](https://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=300)

~~~
snazz
Then they might have actually gotten some Vim users to switch!

------
jdlyga
I've seen a big dropoff in everyday people using Emacs in the past 10 years.
For terminal text editors, people seem to be ok with learning enough about Vim
to be semi-productive.

~~~
bitlax
I'm seeing a lot of people pick up orgmode.

------
awake
emacs.dev doesn't even redirect to the emacs website. Sometimes these types of
things are ok. On reddit there is the funny example of r/trees being all about
marijuana and r/marijuanaenthusiasts being all about trees. Maybe someone can
redirect emacs.dev to the vim website.

------
mk_chan
This is probably the funniest prank I've seen this year.

~~~
eniac111
It's only March

------
kensai
Can’t stand this war. That’s why I moved to Atom!

~~~
ponyous
Haha, not sure if sarcasm... But how is it affecting you?

~~~
canofbars
I have been using atom for all of 2019. Its been quite terrible. Crashes every
now and then, random lagging, cant delete files for some reason (its a
reported bug). I have a vim plugin on it and a shortcut sheet on my desk which
I am using to migrate to vim later. Others at work use vim and the way they
edit text looks like magic.

------
fka
Breaking: Some brave Vim user bought emacs.tech and forwarded to vim.org bug
`tech` tld doesn't feel the same. Someone should reach out to emacs.dev owner.

------
mark_l_watson
That is strange, buying vim.dev was probably not cheap. Perhaps the owner did
this as a joke until they get their vim.dev site setup?

~~~
NedIsakoff
The sunrise period ended yesterday. All .devs are now only 12USD/year

~~~
brynjolf
Not for short urls, those range from $92 to $720

------
rgoulter
cf. emacs.sexy (a useful list of resources) with vim.sexy (a satirical page).

:( Vim doesn't seem to have much luck with cute TLDs.

~~~
ComodoHacker
Vim has .vi and a chance to get .vim created.

------
teaearlgraycold
[https://emacs.dev](https://emacs.dev) redirects to vim.org

------
mruts
Now that’s some hacktivism!

------
htssouza
lol

------
jwmjj
I've never understood these editor wars. Isn't Vim simply a terminal editor,
while Emacs is a GUI do-it-all?

~~~
rhizome31
As a long time Vim user (oh gosh 18 years already!), to me the Vim vs. Emacs
war has always been a lighthearted joke. If there's any real war, it's more
between text editors and IDEs.

I've been "attacked" on several occasions by IDE users for using Vim. Not once
by an emacs user.

~~~
canofbars
The real war is tabs vs spaces because that choice gets forced on others.
Editors don't matter. You pick what you like best.

------
leemailll
Since Bram works for google, and google clearly ok with this. Can we say This
is “Bram approved”? ;)

